# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Khao Sok National Park geschlossen

## Greenhorn

Der Khao Sok National Park ist bis Mitte Dezember (2010) geschlossen!
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/home...-30138098.html

----------


## Siamfan

Das war eine sehr vernünftige Entscheidung. 

Wer in der Regenzeit mit Kindern da rein geht,  dem gehört die Erziehungsgewalt entzogen.

----------


## Siamfan

Uebernachtung mit Moskitonetz:


Diese langen Kissenrollen sollte jeder kennen, der schon mal in TH war.
Sie werden oft auch scherzhaft "Mio Noi" genannt.
Aber wer kennt die eigentliche Funktion?


Sie werden zwischen Koerper und Moskitonetz gelegt, damit der Mensch keine Beruehrung mit dem Netz hat.
Dis Muecken koennen nicht durch das Netz zu den Menschen, aber sie koennen DURCH das Netz stechen.

In ganz schlimmen Gebieten werden deswegen auch die Netze impraegniert, mit ..... (Name entfallen, aber sehr giftig) ::  :: 

Muesste ich in einem Regemwald unter einem Moskitonetz uebernachten, wuerde ich auch wegen dem Gift, die Kissenrollen verlangen.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Siamfan, jetzt weiß ich wegen dieser langen Rollen Bescheid. Ich habe mich immer gefragt, wozu die immer gratis zu den Matratzen mitgegeben wurden. Meine Frau fand sie angenehm, weil sie die direkte kalte Luft von der Klimaanlage abhielten.

----------


## Siamfan

> Danke Siamfan, jetzt weiß ich wegen dieser langen Rollen Bescheid. Ich habe mich immer gefragt, wozu die immer gratis zu den Matratzen mitgegeben wurden. Meine Frau fand sie angenehm, weil sie die direkte kalte Luft von der Klimaanlage abhielten.


In klimatisierten Räumen hat es meist keine Moskitonetze.
Die Tigermücke (Hauptüberträger von DF) ist "dämmerungsaktiv".
Da gibt es dann immer große Diskussionen,  was das bedeutet. 
Im Regenwald,  in der Regenzeit und geschlossener Regendecke,  ist der ganze Tag "Dämmerung"!
Am Strand in der Sonne,  sticht keine Tigermücke!
Geht man da ins Wasser,  legt sich auf sein Badetuch,  ... gibt es keine Probleme. 
Unter diesen Batterien mit Sonnenschirmen,  und Liegestühlen,  sieht es schon wieder ganz anders aus. 
Der Köperschweiß,  der da überall dran haftet,  zieht die Mücken magnetisch an und Dämmerung ist da auch.  Da würden mich keine 10OPferde drunter bringen. 
Wenn wir in ein openair-Restaurant gehen,  verlange ich immer einen starken,  seitlichen Ventilator und bevor wir uns an den Tisch setzen (da ist auch immer Dämmerung),  einmal kräftig mit einem Tuch oder der Speisekarte durchgewedelt.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
In DACH gibt es diese (monkaang) Schlummerrollen / Nackenrollen (kurz) ja auch!

...wird also nicht ausschließlich den Sinn eines _Moskitonetz-Distanz-Stückes_ haben.  :Verlegen:

----------


## wein4tler

TW was hast Du schon wieder für Hintergedanken - mit Schlummerrolle. Hihihi.

----------


## Siamfan

Könnt ich mal eine Skizze dazu einstellen? 
Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch 5555

----------


## Siamfan

Ich halte heute Dengue Fieber (DF) für ein größeres Problem in TH,  als Malaria!! 
DAS ist nicht auf andere Bereich,  Kontinente übertragbar.
Die Malaria Truppe in TH versetzt BERGE!!! 

Ich kenne Leute,  due sind studierte Chefs,  aber die sehen aus wie Schwarzen Ecker ohnr MG aber mit Nebelmaschine.
Das kommt nicht vom Fitnessstudio,  sonder vom Anpacken. 
Wäre diese Mentalität in allen Verwaltungszweigen,  hätte TH keine Probleme mehr!!!

----------


## TeigerWutz

> TW was hast Du schon wieder für Hintergedanken - mit Schlummerrolle. Hihihi.


Keine Gedanken! ...und schon gar nicht von hinten!  

หมอนข้าง / mon-kaang  (Seitenpolster?) 

In Deutsch heisst's halt > Schlummerrolle

Interessant auch, wie's wo anders heisst:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolster

So, jetz geb ich a Ruh'    TW

----------


## Siamfan

> Keine Gedanken! ...und schon gar nicht von hinten!  
> 
> หมอนข้าง / mon-kaang  (Seitenpolster?) 
> 
> In Deutsch heisst's halt > Schlummerrolle
> 
> Interessant auch, wie's wo anders heisst:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolster
> 
> So, jetz geb ich a Ruh'    TW


Genau, "Seitenpolster"!!!

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich halte heute Dengue Fieber (DF) für ein größeres Problem in TH,  als Malaria!! 
> DAS ist nicht auf andere Bereich,  Kontinente übertragbar.
> Die Malaria Truppe in TH versetzt BERGE!!! 
> 
> Ich kenne Leute,  due sind studierte Chefs,  aber die sehen aus wie Schwarzenegger (Ecker) ohnr MG aber mit Nebelmaschine.
> Das kommt nicht vom Fitnessstudio,  sonder vom Anpacken. 
> Wäre diese Mentalität in allen Verwaltungszweigen,  hätte TH keine Probleme mehr!!!


Ich denke, bei Dengue Fieber (DF) ist das Problem, man bekommt nicht genuegend unbedenkliches Blut zusammen.

Thailaender haben scheinbar meist Angst vor der Nadel.

Ich hatte mal angeregt, man solle das mit in das Renten- und Gesundheitssystem haengen, wer Blut spendet bekommt mehr Rente und hat Anspruch auf bessere Gesundheitsversorgung.
Das wuerde dann auch Blut einschliessen, wenn man im hohen Alter DF bekommt und auf Blut angewiesen ist!

----------


## Siamfan

Stattdessen hat man Schulkinder,  die in Ihrer körperlichen Entwicklung noch nicht abgeschlossen waren,  beim Blut"spenden" mit einbezogen.  Auch hier war wohl das RK der große Gewinner!?

----------


## wein4tler

In Österreich gilt:
Blut spenden können alle gesunden Frauen und Männer von 18 bis 65 Jahren. Wer noch nie Blut gespendet hat, sollte nicht älter als 60 Jahre sein.

----------


## Siamfan

> In Österreich gilt:
> Blut spenden können alle gesunden Frauen und Männer von 18 bis 65 Jahren. Wer noch nie Blut gespendet hat, sollte nicht älter als 60 Jahre sein.


So aehnlich ist es wohl auch in D.

Der Gewinner ist aber da wohl auch das RK oder besser gesagt, die vielen Geschaeftsfuehrer mit ihren Gehaeltern. 

Macht man das mit dem Blutspenden ueber die Rente oder ueber einen Generationenvertrag und laesst die StaatsKHs das Geschaeft machen, ist genuegend Blut da, auch fuer die Armen und Kinder, wenn sie DF haben, 
der Preis geht in den Keller
und die StaatsKHs sind saniert!

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist echt empfehlenswert  im Khao Sok:

Ein Bootsfahrt im Stausee. 
Das käme noch besser,  wenn es nur Boote mit Elektro-Motoren gäbe.

----------

